# How much longer do I have to be patient?



## djdhays (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got my single colony in a five gallon bucket. After a winter of building and a trip to the Tri-County Beekeepers Workshop in Wooster to top it off, I'm ready. I've got my bee brush and my veil, the whole 9. The bees are steadily bringing in pollen and starting Sunday highs are supposed to be in the 60s for a week, lows 41-50. My gut tells me it's still too soon to cut them out but I want them to have plenty of room to take advantage of all this beautiful weather. I'm also really eager to do my first cutout. 

Come on, somebody. Tell me it's the perfect time. Push me off that cliff.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

djdhays....Sorry to disappoint you, but, I would not rush a cutout with lows in the 41-50 range and highs in the 60's. I would prefer highs in the 70's and lows in the 60's.

cchoganjr


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Go ahead and jump off the cliff . 

No, really, I'd check with your mentor or the area club to see when a strong reliable flow in your area is and do it right before then. Or at least wait for reliable weather and mixed flows. It really will help them adjust: repairing the framed-up comb with strong wax production, having room to expand, and having guaranteed stores and resources. If you cut 'em out and it gets cold and crummy, it could be a real setback. Especially if the queen is injured in the process; you will for sure want a reasonable force of nurse bees around in case rearing an emergency queen is needed.


----------



## djdhays (Feb 5, 2012)

Well you guys are no help. I already knew it was too early. I wanted someone to tell me to go for it. The way the weather has been in Ohio this year we likely won't see temps in the 70s until next week.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in Southern Ohio and I would wait until you have drones flying. If the queen gets killed or injured you are up a creek. Late April to early May you should be good to go. In a 5 gallon bucket huh? Take pictures for us when you do it!


----------



## djdhays (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm planning on making a video. I've made a few lame ones and posted to YouTube and my friends have been constantly disappointed that I haven't been stung. I'm always eager to please. I only have the one colony so I don't yet have anything to compare them to for gentleness. I've been able to put my hand at the entrance with no stings during cleansing flights but from what I've learned that really isn't all that indicative. When I removed the bucket from my friends tree-stand last October, I got stung once but that was because I had to remove one stubborn screw holding the bucket to the tree-stand with a crowbar. (The inverted bucket was his seat.) When I pried the screw out it made a fairly loud noise as the threads ripped through the plastic and at the same time I jarred the bucket. The smoker was out at the time proving that good advice is only valuable if you take it. I'd say that was sufficient provocation to get even the gentlest bee to sting. The last time temps were in the 60's, I rearranged the hive bodies I had the bucket sitting inside after reading advice on here that I cut them out rather than trying to get them to expand into my frames. I did get all suited up but didn't use a smoker. I moved the bucket and the hive bodies. The bees came out and checked things out but they weren't all over me so I'm hoping I've lucked into some gentle bees. I will proceed with caution until I have a little more experience. (and by a little more I mean a lot more) If you're bored, and I mean really bored, you can check out my lame videos on YouTube (User: DJNutmucker)


----------

